# Revelation 20:14: Hell vs Lake of Fire?



## SkillsMasters (Jan 9, 2022)

Revelation 20:14 says, "Then Death and Hades were thrown into the lake of fire. This is the second death, the lake of fire." 

What is meant by "death and hades?" It doesn't seem to mean those in death and hades because verse 13 talks about that and verse 14 seems to be referring to a different action/event. 

This also leads to another question. Is Hell and the Lake of Fire the same thing?

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------

